# Camera Lens?



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

Hi there my name is kent nice to meet you.

O k.. so i have a old Hp Photosmart 945 and im looking for a wide lens that could fit on it?..

here's my camera's lens

Lens System: Fujinon autofocus, 8x optical zoom
7.6 - 61mm, (37 - 300mm 35mm equivalent)
7x digital

heres more info
Hp Photosmart-945 Review: Overview

Thanks and Advance Happy X-mass


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Kent
Welcome to the Photographer's Corner

I had a quick look at the overview. I may be wrong but I dont think thet the lens can be interchanged. That would mean using an adaptor or converting lens/filter. I have absolutely no experience using such a device.

The lens at 7.6mm which is the 'so called' equivelent of a 37mm, is not really a wide angle as you have discovered.

Maybe one of our other members can advise you more

A very happy Christmas to you and yours too, Kent


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

DonaldG said:


> Hi Kent
> Welcome to the Photographer's Corner
> 
> I had a quick look at the overview. I may be wrong but I dont think thet the lens can be interchanged. That would mean using an adaptor or converting lens/filter. I have absolutely no experience using such a device.
> ...


So your Saying i need to buy a 37mm lens adapter?
like 37mm to 52 lens adapter so i can buy a another wide lens?

Heres what im going to buy then?
The Ring adapter 37mm - 52mm
http://www.amazon.com/Adorama-Step-Up-Adapter-Ring-Filter/dp/B0002GVX7Q

These is the 52mm wide Lens
Amazon.com: Zeikos ZE-WA52B 52mm 0.45X high definition Super Wide Angle lens with Macro attachment, includes lens pouch and cap covers (Life Time Warranty): Camera & Photo

You have a Very happy Christmas


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

While I can't help you Welcome to the Photographer's Corner!!!!


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

Dori1960 said:


> While I can't help you Welcome to the Photographer's Corner!!!!


Thank you!..
Nah that's fine.

happy Christmas and happy New year 

I think i will buy that stuff up there that i post if it work and fit in my old camera


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

I look forward to seeing your photos!!!


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

Dori1960 said:


> I look forward to seeing your photos!!!


They look ugly -_-
Um can you post picture in here?


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Of course! You can start a new thread to post. Please do!!!

BTW you are your own worst critic!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Kent - that is the 'sort' of thing BUT I have absolutely no experience with lens adaptors. Do not buy one until someone else can confirm it will be OK. Can you take the camera to your local camera shop and seek their advice?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

BTW: Yes, you are more than welcome to post your photos in the Photographer's corner


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

this article (page two of your link) gives some examples of lens adapters available for the Photosmart 945 - I haven't heard much about Tiffen lenses so can't advise you on their quality etc.

When buying adapters, teleconverters etc you need to ensure the lens and adapter not only match in size (in mm) but also thread type - look at manufacturer's specs - often on their websites they will have a compatibility listing.


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

zuluclayman said:


> this article (page two of your link) gives some examples of lens adapters available for the Photosmart 945 - I haven't heard much about Tiffen lenses so can't advise you on their quality etc.
> 
> When buying adapters, teleconverters etc you need to ensure the lens and adapter not only match in size (in mm) but also thread type - look at manufacturer's specs - often on their websites they will have a compatibility listing.


Cool Thank you. Men! i feel like i didnt do any research


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

mraccryu23614 said:


> Cool Thank you. Men! i feel like i didnt do any research


Hey Kent.. Just by coming here and asking questions IS doing research. Asking is learning...:wavey:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

DonaldG said:


> Hey Kent.. Just by coming here and asking questions IS doing research. Asking is learning...:wavey:


Very true, there is no such thing as a 'stupid question'! Without asking you don't learn!


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

Yeah thats right 
-encourage-


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The only stupid question is the one that isn't asked.... :grin:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

WereBo said:


> The only stupid question is the one that isn't asked.... :grin:


Very true!


----------

